# Memory foam/tempur mattress



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone got one or the mattress topper? I've got a bad back & have slept funny & hurt my neck. Our mattress isn't that old so I don't really want to change it so was thinking of a mattress topper - any thoughts?


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

my mum has got a topper because she has a really bad back and its fantastic for her back, giving her extra support, i dont think she would sleep half as well without one , ive slept on it a few times and it is lovely to sleep on
im definately gonna get one myself

tatty x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

We have a full Tempur system, ie: bed and 20inch matress which is just fab cannot recommed it hightly enough, DH has a bad neck due to a car accident and we have had it 2yrs years now andow very rrely have interupted sleep, but that said my in-laws have the memory foam toppers on all their beds and when we go to stay we always sleep well, it's not quite as comfortable of supporting as the full mattress but still better for us than a normal ortherpedic mattress!!!!!

Before we purchased ours we went to one of the 'sleep rooms' that some department stores operate, and when into what they called the space centre or something like that, it was a glass dome with two linked tempur matresses and we each had a remote contol unit and could alter the sleeping position, we were in there about 1/2 hr and it really showed the full tempur system........we in the end decided to just go for a pain but vey deep matress rather than an adjustable...........but ordered the 6ft vesion......just yummy, loads of room and we hardly feel each other move in the night.......so invitation rights only  

Hope you find which is best for you!

Jx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

I have had a tempur mattress since I got pg with dd.  I have always had a dodgy back and neck (slight curve) and during pg developed spd really early on so I can say wholeheartedly I love love love my tempur mattress, would never be without one and I have the pillow too.

The toppers are good if you cannot afford the whole mattress as they are extremely expensive but shop around on the internet we got a second one for the other bed (dh snores  ) about £400 cheaper.
Hugs
Ruth
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

My mattress topper has arrived today, so looking forward to a good nights sleep!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi

I have the whole bed and its fab! at 1st it took some getting used to and i was thinking "OMG have i really spent£700 on this mattress! however now i love it!

xxxx


----------

